# Please help. Tried everything and now out of ideas.



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dear all,
For some years I have been using my Tivo with a turbonet card without any issues at all. A few weeks ago I installed TivowebPlus and also finished some of Hinsdale's bits about profiles, etc that I didn't do the first time round. During this process I had some trouble deleting old files and eventually used 'rm' to force delete in the var directory. The only problem is that I actually deleted the entire contents rather then just the folder I wanted. That said, this may not be related to my current problem.
I cannot receive updates anymore, either by telephone or internet, which leaves the Tivo somewhat bu**ered.
At this point, I re-installed the turbonet drivers only they have now been updated since my original install. 
I have been through the rc.net, rc.sysinit, rc.sysinit.author, AddrUK.itcl and have been looking at the logs. My linux is limited, but growing and I now haven't a clue where to go next.
Tonight I have finally succumbed, and removed my Tivo A drive to do a proper install of the turbonet, this has not made any difference.
I can ping internet sites including the Tivo servers which tell me that the hardware is connecting where it should be. I have disabled my firewall to prove that layer 3 is not blocking the traffic. The http_get command does not work either, which is also similar to what is reported in one of the logs, could not read http header.
Please useful section of logs below.

Nov 12 23:58:17 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)...
Nov 12 23:58:17 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)...
Nov 12 23:58:17 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /",R^Nst VBI lock

11/12:23:31:40: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to ***.***.**.2:80
11/12:23:31:40: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://***.***.**.2:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
11/12:23:33:20: /tvbin/TClient: Failed while POSTing downloaded files stats: error reading HTTP header, reason = Success
error reading HTTP header, reason = Success
11/12:23:33:20: /tvbin/TClient: about to do HServer Call
11/12:23:33:20: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post ***.***.**.2:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of File
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: Expected field ERR_MSG not found, got: 
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: SvrResp::readBlock returned: 0
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: failed connect - aborting
11/12:23:35:01: /tvbin/TClient: Will kill pppd

Could somebody please tell me what files/logs I ought to look at or advise on to progress this. I have posted here along the way and I just do not seem to be getting any replies.

Kind regards.
James.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

"Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog" is the clue. it's trying to save the log file in a subdirectory of /var which you've deleted.

Recreating that directory should fix, but to be 100&#37; sure you need to recreate all the directories. If you look in rc.sysinit you'll find a command which creates them all in the section which wipes and re-creates /var if there's a problem with it.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for your help.
I've been through the rc.sysinit file and you're right there's a lot of functions in there. Having looked through each item and using an ftp program I seem to have all of the directories and files it is asking for. The system has been updating since I deleted one of the directories, so I'm wondering if this script rebuilt them all afterwards. Would make sense as that is why it's there.
I'm thinking that perhaps it has become corrupt again and so should I delete the suspect file, or the directory /var/log allowing Tivo to rebuil it again.
What do you think?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't know. I'm just going on what you've posted.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi TCM2007,
I have now tried a couple more things. I deleted svclog and watched it get recreated, and I also deleted http. Tested daily call on both occassions without success.
I then started looking at the http post but this does not seem to get repaired using rc.sysinit.
What would you reccommend next? Is there any other logs I can provide that may help?
Many thanks.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

My /var has these directories:

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 bin
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 dev
drwxr-xr-x 12 0 0 2048 Jun 22 22:23 hack
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Nov 13 15:37 log
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 12288 Jan 1 1970 lost+found
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Nov 13 15:37 packages
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 persist
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Nov 8 06:13 run
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 3072 Nov 13 16:15 tmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 utils


does yours? Do they have those privileges?


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have some differences, but I'm not sure exactly what it's telling me.

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 bin
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 dev
drwxr-xr-x 6 0 0 1024 Nov 12 23:05 hack
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Nov 13 18:46 log
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 12288 Jan 1 1970 lost+found
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 75 Jan 1 1970 mtab
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Oct 30 20:36 packages
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 persist
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 run
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 Sep 24 17:39 state
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 0 Nov 13 18:13 teletextin
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Nov 13 18:46 tmp
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 422101 Apr 22 2005 tyserver.ppc.sh
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Jan 1 1970 utils

Thanks.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

All seem present an correct, except the /var/packages directory has not been updated for weeks - that may be a clue or just a symptom.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think that was the last successful daily call by telephone. I had tried the telephone since and even that had stopped working now.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What do you get if you type ifconfig?


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:AD:59:B4:AC
inet addr:192.168.0.150 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:13618 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:383 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
Interrupt:29


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks ok.

Try running nic_config_tivo


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tried that lots of times now which is why I removed the drive in hope that the disk image will do something that the telent version didn't. Just done exactly the same.
It's a seperate issue, but I also want to configure the network for dchp rather than static. There's an abundance of info on assigning static but virtually nothing on how to go back to dhcp. I'll save that for another day though.
I think you might be on the right track with the files. I have been doing ping's from the telnet client that appear to be connecting to the net, and the logs suggest that they get connection. It's just something about the http reading or the post/receive destinations.
If those files are corrupt somehow, can I replace them or delete them, or are there any diagnositic 'system' tools that might assist?


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have just found something interesting. I ran nic_install_tivo again and set the error logging to max. I don't know how to extract the whole text out to notepad but I can stop the scrolling by holding the mouse on the scroll bar temporarily. It looks like there is an issue at startup to do with the eth0 interface. I have always had suspicion over why the driver file has gone from ax88796 to turbonet and now the log keeps saying ax88796 interupt...
I'll attached an image of a partial section of startup for the errors, but if you know how I can extract the full text I'll post a link to it on a web site.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update:

I re-ran nic_config_tivo again and noticed that there was a problem writing back to the config file. I had actually deleted it thinking that it was a duplication because the new turbonet drivers seem to use nic_install_tivo rather than config. I re-installed the turbonet drivers again for the compressed archive and this is now happy.
I have been pinging the Tivo servers along with bbc website, so I certain that the comms is now happy.
Still failing daily call on both telephone and network though.
I have copied the following files to my website for you to look at, I hope these put some further light on it.
The system is not happy with 'mtab' file although in searching the forums somebody had posted a working log that also reported the same unhappy errors regarding mtab.
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/rc.net
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/rc.sysinit.author
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/tclient.txt
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/AddrUK.itcl
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/nic_config_log.txt
I also have another standard tivo harddisk, still at the original shipped version prior to 2.5. If it comes to it perhaps, I could boot using mfstools and copy suspect files over from the other disk.
Kind regards.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try with the other drive anyway and see if the call fails with that. Then you will know whether it's a hardware or a configuration problem.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

shoei600 said:


> Tried that lots of times now which is why I removed the drive in hope that the disk image will do something that the telent version didn't. Just done exactly the same.
> It's a seperate issue, but I also want to configure the network for dchp rather than static. There's an abundance of info on assigning static but virtually nothing on how to go back to dhcp. I'll save that for another day though.
> I think you might be on the right track with the files. I have been doing ping's from the telnet client that appear to be connecting to the net, and the logs suggest that they get connection. It's just something about the http reading or the post/receive destinations.
> If those files are corrupt somehow, can I replace them or delete them, or are there any diagnositic 'system' tools that might assist?


You can't use DHCP with a Series 1 TiVo, static only.

Any way, from those log files:

ip address = 192.168.0.150
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1

There's you're problem! The gateway is on the 192.168.1.x subnet and the TiVo is on the 192.168.0.x subnet, and the subnet mask is set to separate them.

If that's the correct IP for your router, change the TiVo to be a 192.168.1.x number. Choose x to be outside of the DHCP range your router allocates.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah, I think this is a red herring.
I should have checked this before posting quickly this morning, but I have to change that every time I switch from dialup to network in nic_tivo_config.
The other thing I notice is that the route.tivo is missing from rc.net.
There must be something else.
Thanks.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Clutching at straws here but these commands:

*/bin/bash </dev/ttyS3 >& /dev/ttyS3 &
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/sbin/tivoftpd &*

in your rc.sysinit.author are usually placed in rc.sysinit by the Turbonet installer, so you may be running them twice. Don't know if that would hurt though.

rc.net has an extra line at the top which may or may not hurt it (probably not).

rc.net is initialising eth1 - this is the version of the Ethernet interface when dial-up is enabled. eth0 is enabled when network access is used for daily calls.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try keying this into telnet:

/tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON

It looks to me as though you are connecting - there's a header in the logs - but no content.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

<client_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
Wed Nov 14 20:58:50 2007: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
read 364 bytes from file
writing 364 bytes to socket
socket 5 ready for writing
wrote 364 bytes to socket
EOF read from file
select-ing for header
data ready on socket 5
read 195 bytes from sock = 5...
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Wed, 14 Nov 2007 20:58:34 GMT
Server: Apache
Content-Length: 58
Connection: close
Content-Type: text/plain

ERR_MSG=
AREA_CODE_OBJ=OK
TOLL_FREE_AUTH=3
TOLL_FREE_NUM=
wrote 195 bytes to file
select-ing for header
data ready on socket 5
EOF read on connection
Wed Nov 14 20:58:51 2007: /tvbin/tclient_post finished
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %

Interestingly I have just disabled my router and setup my laptop to connect to the internet via a mobile, then enabled internet connection sharing and triggered a test call in the hope that I would see some activity.
I have seen some activity and the whole 30 seconds conversation can be seen rebuilt here.
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/ethernetlog1.txt
I have at least proven that either both of my connections have the same problem or neither of them.

It looks as if the top two lines need to repeat each other and instead the second line fails, possibly referring to hda partition or file.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS3 >& /dev/ttyS3 &
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/sbin/tivoftpd &

The first line is not in the rc.sysinit, but the second two are although the ftp has not had the background symbol put on the end from turbonet.
Mmm, I didn't know turbonet done that as well, I thought I had entered these from the Steve Jenkins instructions many years ago.
telnet and ftp seems to be working ok.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

shoei600 said:


> <client_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
> Wed Nov 14 20:58:50 2007: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
> connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
> read 364 bytes from file
> ...


That's working completely fine, it is connecting to the Tivo server and is downloading the header and body info.

So your problem is not with the networking or hardware.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi TCM2007, thanks for coming back.
I have stumbled across this log from within Tivoweb plus that seems to be from 30th Oct. You may recall that seemed to be the last date I had a successful daily call. Could you please have a look and check what I am thinking.
If this log is true, then the IP address of the connecting server is wrong, which might explain the connection handshaking then dropping. Also, I think the login may be different.
If so, then I think this has been caused by the Silicondust turbonet driver upgrade.
Thank you.
http://www.widgetsandgadgets.co.uk/LastSuccessfulCallPossibly.rtf


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Success !!!*

It was the wrong Tivo server IP address that was being contacted.

Could this have changed when I installed the new turbonet drivers? This would have co-incided with my original fail dates hence the reason for my gut feeling of the turbonet drivers being a part of the problem.

TCM2007, thank you so much for your ongoing assistance and expert help with this issue. You are truly the sort of member that makes these forums worthwhile.

It's connected, downloaded and is now loading data (which is going to be a while), so hopefully it'll complete without glitch.

Thank you.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I did wonder about that, but I tried the IP address in your logs and it worked fine for me.
So one of those problems which has magically fixed itself it seems!


----------

